# Betta Drawing Contest!



## madmonahan

I have gotten permission from Sakura8. This contest is not supported by bettafish.com.-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello everyone! This contest is for your awesome betta drawings! 
Rules and Main Idea:

This contest has two categories.
Cartoon:
Realistic:
You can enter in ONE of each!
Realistic will be judged on detail, and of course, how realistic it looks! 
Cartoon will be judged on creativity, and how cute they are! ;-)

Contest begins: January 5th
Contest ends: January 19th
Results will be posted: January 21-23

I will be taking two judges. ^.^

If you have any questions please ask!


----------



## madmonahan

Hopelessaddict101 is now judging, one spot left for a judge!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Ooh! I drew one of Perry I would like to enter next week...does color count?


----------



## madmonahan

Yes, color and grey.  creativity. ;-)


----------



## madmonahan

I would also like to add that this contest is for fun and no prizes will be givin. I COULD draw you a betta, giving you a drawing for a drawing. ;-)


----------



## madmonahan

Anyone?


----------



## Syriiven

I'll enter the realistic category. Is there a specific betta we're drawing? Do we have to draw a new picture? Or can we enter something we've already done?


----------



## madmonahan

You can enter an old one, or a new one.


----------



## eatmice2010

We have to wait until the 5th to post right?


----------



## Syriiven

Lol! I'll post one I've already done tomorrow =)


----------



## madmonahan

Sorry, it is fine for you to post one today if you have it ready.


----------



## eatmice2010

No its ok if we wait, im so excited and i dont no why


----------



## madmonahan

Lol glad you are exited. ^.^ you can wait, or post it now if you would like.


----------



## madmonahan

choclatebetta is now a judge. I now have all the judges, Hopelessaddict101, Choclatebetta, and Madmonahan.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

What catergory am I a judge in?


----------



## madmonahan

Both the catagories will count. 
When sending me the results do this:
Cartoon:
Madmonahan-8
Hopelessaddict101-7
Choclatebetta-9

Realistic:
Choclatebetta-7
Hopelessaddict101-9
Madmonahan-8


----------



## eatmice2010

Yesssssss now tomorrow needs to come


----------



## madmonahan

Hehe, two more hours my time. ;-)


----------



## eatmice2010

its 10:26pm were i am


----------



## madmonahan

10:30 PM now.  I'm also getting exited! ^_^


----------



## eatmice2010

Yessssssssss


----------



## ChoclateBetta

What time is it in your area?


----------



## madmonahan

11:17 PM at the moment.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

11:29 here.


----------



## madmonahan

Well it's a little past time, but this contest is officially open!


----------



## Syriiven

Entering my 'Beautiful Seiya' piece in the realistic category =)










Goodluck to everyone else who enters! =D

Oh yea, this was the reference photo --


----------



## eatmice2010

my realistic one









my cartoon one


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you for your entries! These are absolutely awesome!


----------



## Shepaski

i guess mine would go under realistic










referance picture is extremely blur.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I will enter this afternoon! One for realistic and one for cute!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

eatmice2010 I love your cartoon one.


----------



## eatmice2010

Thank you 
ChoclateBetta


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Your welcome.


----------



## Perry the platypus

ChoclateBetta? You got banned?


----------



## Perry the platypus

*sigh* Cartoon


----------



## Perry the platypus

Realistic


----------



## madmonahan

Those are really good! The cartoon is adorable!


----------



## RoMay

Okay this thread seems to be getting burried. I did both of these at work, the cartoon is not in color because, trust me you do NOT want to see the colored version. It is also of my betta Kaoru, the realistic however I just had time to kill.

Cartoon:










Realistic


----------



## eatmice2010

Did you add a water stain on the realistic? Very creative


----------



## RoMay

Nope not water stain, not paint either, all items can be found in the office. Well in a office so long as their is a first aid kit around. >> << >>


----------



## eatmice2010

lol thats cool


----------



## RoMay

It's actually a regular old mundane pen and rubbing alcohol those dark roundish spots are actually my finger prints. I also used a spoon for blending and finer corners my chubby fingers coudln't fit into... ... Needless to say my co-workers think I'm nuts.


----------



## madmonahan

That is cool. Nice job!


----------



## stangant

I thought this would scan better but I may have to switch out this image..


----------



## madmonahan

I love how you made the letters look^_^ very nice drawing! What catagory?


----------



## stangant

Thanks it is the basic "finding nemo" font, and I will be under realistic.


----------



## madmonahan

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Syriiven

Everybody's stuff looks great =D


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

My entry for cartoon ;o;


----------



## madmonahan

That's cute! >.<

Since ChoclateBetta has been banned, I have room for one judge.


----------



## madmonahan

The contestants so far:

Syriiven,
Eatmice2010,
Shepaski,
Perry the platypus,
RoMay,
Stangant,
xXGalexyXx.


----------



## Perry the platypus

madmonahan said:


> Those are really good! The cartoon is adorable!


Thanks. I kind of messed up on the realistic. And I morphed Perry into a CT.


----------



## madmonahan

"Bump" eight days left!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I can't wait!


----------



## madmonahan

Does anyone else want to enter? There are a few days left until voting starts!


----------



## Syriiven

=D But I already joined xD


----------



## madmonahan

Haha, yep! I'm hoping for more entries!


----------



## SomethingWitty

I may enter under the realistic category if I can find time to draw while I'm doing finals this week.


----------



## bryzy

I can't upload, but I would like to drawing of Phaydra's fishie..... Ummm LOL forgot his name. It's in my "My Art" album.


----------



## madmonahan

Okay so this one?

Under cartoon(?)


----------



## bryzy

Yes. That's it. Under cartoon sorry.


----------



## Ravenclaw39

For realistic:


----------



## madmonahan

I'm going to add up the scores and post them tomorrow!!


----------



## Syriiven

Yay! Goodluck everyone!


----------



## madmonahan

I think I'm only going to post 1st place winners!

*Cartoon:*
Tied for first place,
Eatmice2010, 
and
RoMay!

*Realistic:*
Tied for first place,
Syiiven,
And
RoMay!

Great job to everyone! So many people that have a drawing talent!!


----------



## Syriiven

Grats to everyone! =D

Good job RoMay ;]


----------



## logisticsguy

Very nice artwork in this thread. Good job by everyone!


----------



## RoMay

Syriiven said:


> Grats to everyone! =D
> 
> Good job RoMay ;]


you to I like your fishy as well.

Everyone did their best and lot of good looking drawnigs.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Congrats! Can you post the second and third place winners?


----------



## madmonahan

*Cartoon: 2nd and 3rd*
2nd place-xXGalaxyXx
3rd place-Bryanacute

*Realistic: 2nd and 3rd*
2nd place-Stangant
3rd place-Perry the platypus


----------



## Perry the platypus

O_O *faint*


----------



## madmonahan

Perry the platypus said:


> O_O *faint*


Huh?


----------



## stangant

yay I got second place!


----------



## blu the betta

madmonahan can we do another contest next month? never noticed this one happened.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Whee, second! ;w; Awesome <3
And congrats to everyone else! So many awesome drawings were entered, you guys are all amazing ;o;


----------



## madmonahan

Another drawing contest, by me? I will have to message a Mod for permission.


----------



## DiiQue

Congrats to all the winners! You guys rock with all the beautiful artwork! Kudos!!!


----------



## bryzy

Awes SOO close.


----------



## Shepaski

ah bummer. didn't win lol

Grats to y'all who did ^^


----------

